# Help with door astragal



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture would help-----

I assume that you don't have any advanced wood working tools or skills----Making a new astragal 

would be the natural thing to do if you have the tools.---Overlaying a thin strip on top of the existing work will do if you are neat.---Mike----


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

THANKS oh mike

Yes, I meant to upload a picture, but I am at work at the moment.

No, I dont own many tools. But your thought is to make one myself if I had the tools right? Get a thin piece of wood and mold it to look like a T?
Was that your thought? Wait. You meant to lay a thin strip on top of my right door. BUt then I will have a 1/2 inch gap between doors, no?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I would make a new T-shaped piece---Very easy do do with a table saw and a router----

Not so easy if you don't have access to those two tools.

---good luck,Mike---


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe you can get a (T) Astragal in aluminum and bronze if you don’t have tools to make your own. Just a thought…


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you both. I attached a pic to better illustrate; the pic was taken from the inside of the bedroom.

Since I dont have the tools and perhaps knowledge, I am thinking the easiest way to get rid of that gap (the vertical black line in the pic) is to nail a 1/4" straight molding to the left door. I've looked for astragals online, but havent cross across too many companies.
My concerns with adding the molding are:
1) How do you hide the small gaps between it and the door. I have the same concern with the gaps between the right door and the existing astragal. How do you seal that up? Caulking?

2) If I add that molding to the left door, what happens to the deadbolt that now sticks out perfectly out of the door. Would I have to use one with a different backset to compensate for the additional width?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you add a 1/4" strip to fill the gap---add it to the astragal--not the door---


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> If you add a 1/4" strip to fill the gap---add it to the astragal--not the door---


right
Loud duh to myself.

How do I fill in the gaps between additional molding and astragal and door? What do I use?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If it's to be painted use latex painters caulk.

If it is to be stained and varnished---Just make it perfect to begin with--:laughing:


----------

